

Richard Feynman's Works of Art - Rod
http://www.museumsyndicate.com/artist.php?artist=380

======
andreyf
Even the greatest hackers need to be painters when they want to get laid :)

~~~
yef
Feynman got laid before he started drawing, if I recall his book correctly.

~~~
andreyf
I'm sure it didn't hurt ;)

------
Luc
I have that great picture of Feynman on the wall (I got it cheap - it's an
Apple 'Think Different' poster, with the text hidden by the frame's matte).

~~~
mronge
For cheap, really? When did you get it. I've wanted one for years but now that
poster costs hundreds online (last I checked).

~~~
Luc
I got it off eBay for £38,20 GBP on 2006/06/04 :)

